# Goose spread and ideas



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

hey hunters! i just wanted to start out by saying i am a youth hunter actually 16 now but i have got alot of land around grass lake by Florence SD and i wanted some ideas about somethings. i want to hit the hunting hard this year....alot of goose and duck...i usually hunt water for ducks but want to hit up the feild for both duck and goose hunting....early goose opens up on the 8th of sept. i believe....i do not have any goose feild decoys and i wanted to now....what feilds would be the best to hunt on....my uncle owns the land and he has alot of corn beans and rye....right off of the lake.....i also wanted to noe some good spread ideas....that would work....i also need a new goose call and i wanted to noe...what call i should get and i need advice on how to "blow" the call....if you guys could help me out on this that would be greatly appreciated...and ideas throw them out i am here to listen....

thanks guys,
Logan


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i have got a job i want to get good stuff but i do not want to spend alot of money on things you know i want to do it right and not buy junk....


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on how good your job is. I would say if you can afford it buy two dozen FB decoys. If you are just starting out having good decoys can help you make up for some of the mistakes that beginners will make. I'm not sure on what call is the easiest to blow but one thing that is cheap and will help you draw the birds in is a flag. I think for a nice one it is around $20. Also about the fields to hunt let the geese tell you that. Go out and watch them the night before you hunt and whatever field they are feeding on that is the field to hunt the next day. Good luck. I almost forgot make sure you have a good blind. Concealment is key for goose hunting.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Look on the classifieds on this site guys are selling good decoys all the time


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

For your decoys i would go with about 24 green head gear full bodies or Dakota decoy full bodies. For your spread a U or J shape with them feeding into the wind. A good goose call would be a crop duster. Check out www.featherdustercalls.com . If u need to learn how you can always find tips off youtube if not by a vid or tape.
Good Luck and happy hunting!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get realgeese sillo's.


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for all the commets! Keep them comming....are north winds decoys any good....would any one be able to pm me a phot of a good spread....


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> i have got a job i want to get good stuff but i do not want to spend alot of money on things you know i want to do it right and not buy junk....


I would recommed a good call, and a lot of time to practice. Here is a great link to learn how to call. http://www.gundogsonline.com/Goose-Calling-Video.html

Also, some cheap burlap cammo material at Walmart / Scheels etc. can work pretty decently for covering up out in the field.

And last, but not least, lots of time at the range shooting hand thrown clay targets !

Good luck !

NDMax


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey logan,

i started hunting geese a few years back and i bought my firts goose call it was a big rivier long honker flte very easy to blow and then i bouhgt some cheap shell decoys. it worked ok for awhile but later in the season the geese flared alot becuse of my cheap deeks so i went out a spent a little on1 dozen GHG full bodys and they work awesome. start out and see how you like it and go from there. Good luck this full keep me posted on how ya do later man

Brian


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i am 18 and this will be my third year waterfowl hunting. i started off with a bunch of crap silos and shells because they were "cheap". dont make that mistake. i bought 18 final approach full bodies this summer for $200. look around of these forums because there is always guys selling their stuff. i also bought a FA eliminator SUB layout last summer on sale for $150 and have had no complaints! so my best advice to you is buy the better quality more expensive stuff right away because you'll end up spending more if you start out buying cheap!

Goood luck this season!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would not skimp on a call. You will learn how to use it. One great dvd on calling is Bad Grammar. Get it. Lots of tips.

I would get FB decoys.....ghg's are a little cheaper in price than big foots. I have both. But I like the big foots better. But I also have room for storage and what not.

2 doz should do you fine. but more is better come late season. Flag is a must. blind is a must.

Now what type of field to hunt. Again see what field they were using the day before you hunt and go to that same spot. The U or J will work or a C or a V. All work. Just draw them into the kill zone with flag and calling (when you get that under control.)

So here is what you need:
1. Decoys (my choice are BF full bodies 2 doz or more)
2. Lay out blind
3. Flag
4. A good call. Learn on a short reed.

Then get a learning vid. I recommend the one called Bad Grammar.

Good luck and I hope to see some of your pics on line when the season is going.
Chuck


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

When i was in high school i always hunted with my dad and brother and didn't have to buy any decoys or i just repainted old decoys that we didn't use any more but when i went off to college i wanted my own spread. I bought 2 dz duck decoys and thats all i ever need but when it came to hunting geese in fields i didn't have the money to have a big spread so i made my own silhouettes. I made 180 silhouettes for just under $200! Here is what i used

1. Corrogated Plastic - Sheets were 24" * 24" width of 4mm - i was able to get 2 decoys out of one sheet of plastic. But my sentries took one sheet to do one decoy - check out www.harborsales.com and i when i bought them it was free shipping on $50 or more

2. Krylon Camoflauge Paint - I used the Brown and Khaki colors which worked perfect and are ultra flat. I used cheap Wal-Mart spray paint for the black and white parts. Also buy the little spray paint can holders and it makes painting them much faster and easier on your fingers

3. I flocked the heads on mine and in the below picture you can tell the difference in the ones that were flocked and the ones that weren't. One deluxe kit from donjar.com did all the heads and had extra, the flocking was $35 for everything

4. I used a jig saw to cut mine out and would put 5 sheets together so it went a lot faster.

5. After cutting them out I sanded both sides of the decoy down and put on Killz Original Primer so the paint would stay on the decoy better.

6. I used a 3/16 steel stake i make sure when you cut out the decoy the flutes of the corragted plastic ran up and down the decoy so you can use the flutes to put the stake in.

7. I had 12 different poses that i came up with. I had 1 sentry pose, 1 rester pose, 1 rester on his belly pose, 1 sleeper pose, 8 different feeder pose!

It took a little over an hour to do a dozen but i actually did every step first on all the decoys before moving to the next step. First, cut out your pattern for you decoys. Second, sand down each side. Third, insert the steel stake. Fourth, put on the primer. Fifth, paint the decoy. and last, flock the heads. I shot a lot of ducks and geese over these babies. I have DSDs now but i still use my silhouettes a couple times a year when i want a big spread, or on migration days, or if i have to walk in and need something light. one the lake we would but out around 100 silhouettes, with 6 bigfoot floaters, 6 duck decoys, and a mojo and would tare them up. When field hunting i would but out all 180 with 45 windsocks that i made and shot more geese than anyone in the area. Here are some pics!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

nice looking silos! logan, one thing to keep in mind if you decide to buy/make silos is the glare that the sun causes!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you worried about sun, use the realgeese pro series.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

im not worried....i have full bodies


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

Man you guys got it made over here in Illinois we are allowed 6 ducks a day must be nice to be able to take a tail gate full. :beer:


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

i would say go with the good stuff right off the bat get the ffd lessors you can pick them up for about 170 per six shipped from rogerssportinggoods.com get what you can afford and make sure you have a blind if you have a sportsmans warehouse near you you can probably p/u a Duck Blind power hunter for 100. as far as calls go find there is no real answer just try to find one used and go from there. I personally like tim grounds calls but that is me if you want some more info shoot me a pm and i will try to help you out.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Man you guys got it made over here in Illinois we are allowed 6 ducks a day must be nice to be able to take a tail gate full.


The pic has to be more than a 2 man limit, dont know of any state that allows 28 birds for 2 guys, Illinois has a bigger bag limit on ducks than ND does, I believe ND is 5, but Im not a duck hunter so dont quote me.


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh ok I was wondering why it would be so much differnt on bag limits,Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

The picture with the 30 ducks was one of our better ducks hunts that year. In NE there is a 6-bird Limit and there was 5 Hunters. This was taken at my house in college and 2 of the hunters had to haul butt to make it to class before their test started while Me (I'm on the left), Nick (on the right), and Corey (behind the camera) took a couple pics and then cleaned the birds before our first class.


----------



## buckmaster69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> hey hunters! i just wanted to start out by saying i am a youth hunter actually 16 now but i have got alot of land around grass lake by Florence SD and i wanted some ideas about somethings. i want to hit the hunting hard this year....alot of goose and duck...i usually hunt water for ducks but want to hit up the feild for both duck and goose hunting....early goose opens up on the 8th of sept. i believe....i do not have any goose feild decoys and i wanted to now....what feilds would be the best to hunt on....my uncle owns the land and he has alot of corn beans and rye....right off of the lake.....i also wanted to noe some good spread ideas....that would work....i also need a new goose call and i wanted to noe...what call i should get and i need advice on how to "blow" the call....if you guys could help me out on this that would be greatly appreciated...and ideas throw them out i am here to listen....
> 
> thanks guys,
> Logan


hey i got us some more deeks


----------



## buckmaster69 (Aug 1, 2008)

would 2 dozen shells..1dozen northwinds..and 1 dozen FB work


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Two bigfoots and a good call


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you are wanting full body decoys for less you could see if Jime Jones at prairiewinddecoys.com is making heads for the Can Silo Socks if he is I would go with those or DD. Both of these options are easy to transport and you can get a dozen for around $100.00. Good Luck and always keep an eye out for used decoys. :beer:


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would get a blind (make sure to stuff it good), 17-24 Bigfoots, Good goose call, for ducks - get Spinners lucky duck, robo etc...

Hunt whatever fields the ducks/geese are in the night before. Dont waste your time in an empty feild. Scouting is 90% of the hunt.


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew the best type of blind to buy, like those 2 second pop up ones, or the ones that give you a bit of trouble


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

final approach eliminator SUB is a great blind. not the lowest profile but very comfortable. i was at the game fair saturday and foiles said that is the blind he uses as well.


----------

